
1964 Recompiling Engine Documentation (2001) - justinweiss
https://www.scribd.com/document/183452337/1964-Recompiling-Engine-Documentation-Documentation#
======
greenyoda
Background: _1964_ is a Nintendo 64 emulator for Microsoft Windows[1]. This
document describes its dynamically recompiling[2] CPU emulator.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1964_(emulator)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1964_\(emulator\))

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_recompilation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_recompilation)

------
0xcde4c3db
This is a pretty neat document. It's not so much a dry reference to the
architecture of 1964 as it is a "how to turn your interpreter into a compiler"
tutorial using 1964 code as the examples.

